# hair color for kids?



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

My 9 year-old wants to be Ginny Weasley for Halloween, with red hair. Is there some sort of temporary hair color that is safe for kids that I could use for her? She'd prefer color to a wig for comfort reasons. Thanks!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

What color is her hair now? Henna is a fabulous, natural red dye, although it fades gradually (like in a month). If her hair is very dark it won't work, though.

-e


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

Her hair is kind of light/med brown. Does henna wash out? Will it be decidedly reddish, or just sort of red-if-the-light-hits-it kind of thing?


----------



## squimp (Nov 7, 2005)

We've done the spray-on colors like they have at Sally's and it worked well for my Pippi.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Try Kool Aid: http://www.google.is/search?q=using+kool+aid+to+dye+hair&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

Ha, Kool-aide! I guess that's a lot better than drinking it....


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dd is going to be Hermione Granger this year, and Ginny Weasly next year. So I'm taking notes.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Henna does *not* wash out. It's permanent. On light colored hair, it would be a pretty obvious red/orange.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

There are sprays out there, more uncomfortable than a wig. Henna does last a long time. It takes forever to fade and forever to use. Seriously. Last time I used henna I think it was in my hair for over 6 hours to get the color I wanted. Can she sit for that long without getting it all over the house?


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

OK, I found this temporary hair dye: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Styling-Mousse/SBS-700562,default,pd.html

Not too pricey, I'll let you know if it works!


----------



## parsley (May 7, 2011)

Does Manic Panic still exist? I used it as a teen to get purple hair, blue hair, etc... Usually stuck around for a few weeks.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

i remember doing this in school

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowflake777*
> 
> Try Kool Aid: http://www.google.is/search?q=using+kool+aid+to+dye+hair&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

they do still sell it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parsley*
> 
> Does Manic Panic still exist? I used it as a teen to get purple hair, blue hair, etc... Usually stuck around for a few weeks.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingmama*
> 
> OK, I found this temporary hair dye: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Styling-Mousse/SBS-700562,default,pd.html
> 
> Not too pricey, I'll let you know if it works!


I used that on my son's light brown hair for an audition. It made his hair a dark auburn color, with enough application. Wasn't really red or orange. But it might be the best you can do under the circumstances.

You could also just do any of the semi-permanent dyes and then shampoo within 24 hours. That should knock most of it out and the rest would come out gracefully over time.


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks, pigpokey, that's helpful. I'll give it a tril run on part of her hair


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

parsley - I'll look into it, thanks!


----------

